# Preventative Methods for Possible Ich Symptoms?



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, it looks like something may in fact be going on in my fancy goldie tank -- at least two of my babies appear to be experiencing what I can only describe as the beginnings of possible Ich or perhaps something else...they're doing the quick rubbing-on-the-gravel thing and quasi-flashing, so I was wondering if there was something I could add to the water to kind of nip this in the bud...would some stress coat help? The last API battery of water tests I did came back pretty neutral, so I don't think my water is necessarily polluted to the point that it could be the direct culprit.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If they don't show the normal signs (looks like they've been sprinkled with sand) it could just be something else. A water change may help.

If you wanted to run to Petco or Petsmart, tetra makes a product called parasite guard (fizz tablets) that may fix it. If it is ich, it sometimes can start in the gills and you may not see it. I have had fish that were scraping on things and I treated with tablets and it worked great. Results were nearly instant.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> If they don't show the normal signs (looks like they've been sprinkled with sand) it could just be something else. A water change may help.


As always, thanks JR -- I am thinking of a water change, but I've been bogged down with a severe case of Bronchitis which I'm just getting over. As for the physical signs of Ich, I don't see the "salt/sand sprinkle" phenomenon that's typical, but something is definitely bothering them...



> If you wanted to run to Petco or Petsmart, tetra makes a product called parasite guard (fizz tablets) that may fix it. If it is ich, it sometimes can start in the gills and you may not see it. I have had fish that were scraping on things and I treated with tablets and it worked great. Results were nearly instant.


Thanks for this info -- I may get the Tetra stuff. I know API makes a whole gaggle of goldfish-oriented guards and chemicals too...

Could I add some stress coat from API or something like that? Do I just drop these fizz tablets into the tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Drop them in or put them in a pitcher or container and let them dissolve and then pour into the tank. You'd have to look at the stress coat label and see if it says it addresses any issues like that. If it does, the it wouldn't hurt to add it. I'm thinking no, though.


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll try and pick up the Tetra fizzle stuff tomorrow and report back...


----------



## ClinicaTerra (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are some other updates and questions, if anyone else could help...

It was suggested to me by someone on another site that my goldies may in fact be "rubbing" like they are because they just have some kind of "itch," quite literally, so it may not be Ich as we know it; here's what he said:

_Fish get itches from time to time and scratch, just like any other animal. If it seems to be a random occurrence, I'd just up the water changes a little and keep an eye on it. If more fish start doing it, and it is happening more frequently, then there is some sort of irritation in the water. Large water changes are the only thing you can do until there are physical signs to point to that would identify the problem._

Now, I understand the water changes theory, but let me ask this:

I recently made up a bucket of water that is going to be used for an evaporation replacement, and added 10 tablespoons of API's aquarium salt as a tonic to relieve whatever may be bothering the fish directly to the water in the bucket (the tank will be conditioned before the new water goes in, of course)...but the salt is not disolving in the water, it's just clumped up in crystals at the bottom of the bucket (the instructions say the salt won't dissolve or be filtered out), so I am wondering if it is okay to just dump the bucket water into the tank with the clumps of salt in there -- won't the salt just sit on the surface of the gravel then? Will this aid in any kind of relief as salt is supposed to?


----------

